# Libnodave C/C++ Projektfile



## Fluffi (28 Juli 2009)

hi,
ich möchte gerne ein grafisches Programm welches auf Libnodave zurückgreift mit einer C/C++ Entwicklungsumgebung wie Visual C++, Eclipse oder ähnlichem programmieren. Leder bekomme ich es einfach nicht gebacken die Sourcefiles richtig einzubinden, da ich noch relativ neu in der Materie bin.
Jetzt muss ich schon ganz dreist fragen:
Gibt es irgendwo ein fertiges Projekt für die oben genannten Umgebungen wo zumindest die nötigen Files schon eingebunden sind ?


----------



## Human (28 Juli 2009)

Du musst einfach nur die dll einbinden, zu finden in dem Ordner win!


----------

